# going kayaking tomorrow-or Monday



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 4, 2016)

Good morning to all- Just got back from loading a couple of kayaks in the old truck. My wife and I are thinking about driving over to Biloxi early tomorrow- if the weather allows.  We want to go fishing around Deer Island, and I need some pictures from that area for a project I'm working on.
I'd like to recommend kayaking to any and all active seniors- a very good kind of boating for folks who don't like noise, high speed, or lots of bumps. Just slow and quiet and getting to see what's really out there.
And inexpensive, too.
I'll let you all know what we saw and did-
 good day to all- Ed


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

Have fun kayaking Ed!  I've never done it but it looks and sounds like a good time.


----------



## ossian (Jun 4, 2016)

Good luck with that. I have often thought of buying a kayak. It looks great and since this country is full of lochs, rivers and is surrounded by sea, it would be a great way to get to places seldom visited.


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2016)

I hope the weather holds for you. Enjoy.nthego:


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 5, 2016)

It sounds fun.  I used to go canoeing.  If the water is smooth, then all kinds of things can be done on the water.  I really love activities around the water. Is a kayak easier to navigate than a canoe?


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 5, 2016)

Phoenix- Yes, kayaks are considerably easier to handle and paddle than canoes.  Although there are some two-person kayaks, most are single person craft, and they are quite easy to handle. We use our kayaks as fishing boats, and we do very well with them.
it appears we won't be going kayaking tomorrow- we are going over to our fish camp in Florida- we may be evacuating our RV trailer because Tropical storm is coming in our direction.
I do not love bad storms with names.
Hurricanes are one one of the few bad things about living on the Gulf Coast.
good night to all- Ed


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 5, 2016)

I always thought they looked like fun.  I do wonder at times why people live where the hurricanes can get so bad.  One always has to weigh the good with the bad where ever they are.  Here we could get earthquakes, tsunamis and a volcano could go off.  It ain't safe anywhere.


----------

